

React-Native-camera – A Camera Module for React Native - iLoch
https://github.com/lwansbrough/react-native-camera

======
iLoch
I'm actually looking for Objective-C developers to contribute since I'm not an
iOS developer. Take a look at the known issues if you'd like to contribute, or
check out issue #10 if you really want to help me out. :)

